# Sticky  Bee Natural Site Archived



## wcubed (Aug 24, 2008)

Dennis,
Thanks for your help along the way. And I still send folks to your site to read about your plexiglas cover test. Glad it's not going away. 
Good luck!
Walt


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Dennis, thank you for the good read over the years and your observations were a great help. 
All the best for you and yours.
Rod


----------



## shellig (Feb 7, 2015)

Your plans are not available there - any way I could get a copy of the Kenyan TBH Plan?


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Shellig

The Sketchup files aren't available. However, I've attached a image with the dimenstions. Hope it works for you.

This hive was designed for my needs in Wyoming. It's big, wide, and deep which might not be suitable for warmer climates. Make sure it will work for you.










-dm


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys

Had to move my Gdrive. So have a new link for:

TalkingStick - Beekeeping

dm - hoping this one can stick around for awhile


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys

With 7 clicks in a month it's time to let the old dog rest. So, it's back to the Wayback Machine:

http://web.archive.org/web/20140525012740/http://talkingstick.me/bees/

Take care.

-=dm


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys

I just hate it when I need information from my archived Wayback Machine site and discover the it wasn't captured!

So, Bee Natural is back online at bnaturalguy.wordpress.com

-dm


----------



## wcubed (Aug 24, 2008)

I like it, Dennis. You are a moving target. Improves my eye to hand coordination. 
W


----------



## Mycroft Jones (Aug 22, 2015)

Dennis, thank you for keeping your website up. I found a link to your condensation article, and spent an hour Googling to find it. Google didn't find it; coming to this forum and searching for your name pulled up this thread, with the up to date URL. Phew!


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys

I've just had an awful time at wordpress.com. Won't go into the details. But I almost lost the site while attempting to back it up on another test site. Seems the bots thought I had violated their TOS. Without any warning or notification, they locked me out of the Dashboard. I found out about it when I tried to log in later that day.

My only option was to export my data before they "shortly" terminated my sites.

Exporting wordpress.com data is a misnomer. What you really get is just an xml text file with links to your media.stored on their server. To actually retrieve them, they must be imported into another wordpress site.

Establishing another Wordpress.com account and importing it into the new site was a possibility. But that never goes smoothly, as most embedded links get busted. And cleaning up a site with their very lame, brain dead editor, and without any file access, is a real pain. I thought about just letting the site go.

But to keep my options open, I installed a local Bitnami lamp/wordpress server on my local machine and imported the BNatural Guy site there.

Then I transferred the local site to x10hosting and did the cleanup there.

I've learned a couple of things from my decade old experience with Wordpress and Wordpress.com. If your are thinking about Wordpress.com, just say NO. And say NO to any other site building platforms that can hold your data hostage.

Wordpress has much to offer. But it requires lots of maintenance and can get hacked. If your site doesn't need all that dynamic stuff, Just keep it simple and stick with HTML. Don't want to code it? Just use a template.

That's what I'm doing with my site. But until then, the wordpress.org version is running at:

BNatural.x10host.com


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys

After a rather unpleasant hosting experience at x10host, their server would timeout without warming and corrupt my backup files,The old BNatural et al site has gone full circle. It's back at the same hosting company I started with. And it has its own domain and the old BWrangler name:

http://bwrangler.litarium.com

Getting it back up to speed is an aside to my Bee Feed project. It's a web based beekeeping information aggregator like the Thread Title aggregator at the bottom of Beesource's home page, and he "What's New?" and "iSpy" functions of this forum.


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys

It's been almost a year after reviving the Bee Feed and BWrangler sites. With only single digit visits/day since then, they are a bust. Real drone laying dinks! LOL

I could continue to mess with them. But like those dinks, it's just best to put them out of their misery. So that's what's been done.

Moderator, please unstick this thread. Thanks.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I get emails all the time from people looking for your site... Maybe it needs to stay in one place for a while...


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

You're right. My bee site has bounced around and suffered as the result of the love/hate relationship I have with IT/Web Dev.

When I retired, I planned to reinvent myself and leave the keyboard behind. But here I am. On the keys again. It's true that old dogs, especially this one, are hard to train! LOL

Michael, thanks for the reply and your encouragement. You, and a couple of other beekeepers who have their hands on beekeeping's pulse, suggest I reconsider. That the site still has value beyond what the server's metrics indicate.

So, reconsider I will.


----------



## RBRamsey (Mar 1, 2015)

I haven't read a lot of the site, but I have several pages. I like the information from your point of view as a commercial to natural beekeeper. It gives a unique perspective. 

I would be willing to host your site. This would give it a permanent location.


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Thanks guys for your encouragement. And RBRamsey for the offer.

The sites are up. And I'll keep them up as long as anyone is still interested at:

http://bwrangler.litarium.com and http://BNews.litarium.com

I recently retired and thought I would set old things aside. I've been keeping bees more than 50 years and on the computer keyboard almost that long. I'd reinvent myself, take up new challenges, learn new things, and discover new adventures before I croak. 

I've done a little of that new stuff. But I'm not very good at it. And I'm really more comfortable with the familiar ,such as it is, anyway.

So, like that old dog with his chew bone, favorite blanket, and shady spot under the tree, it's back to bee musing, computing, geology and growing stuff for me. And I'll keep BWrangler and BNews up in the process.

Can an old dog like myself learn new tricks? Sure, but I'm no longer interested in, or capable of jumping over the fence to find them. It's taken me the last 2 years to figure this out. LOL


----------

